# Are u a reader or writer or both?



## Joker (Jun 4, 2002)

I hope this hasn't been asked before but I was wondering how many of the writers here also read other story hours.  And also if there are people who just read.

Tata.


----------



## Rune (Jun 4, 2002)

I do both.  As a matter of fact, a lot of the inspiration for my own storhours (and games that I run for my players to write up) are drawn from the storyhours I read here.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 4, 2002)

I started by reading several Story Hours, and then began writing my own.  I still keep up with at least 6 Story Hours as well as writing mine.


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 4, 2002)

Well, mostly I write. . . the only story hour I keep up with these days is Sagiro's because he updates so infrequently I can actually do it. .. 

I fell so far behind in Old One's that I gave up a couple of months ago. . .I hope to catch up again one day. . .


----------



## Darklone (Jun 4, 2002)

*Old One*

Nem, he just started a new installment with a summary at the beginning...


----------



## Sepulchrave II (Jun 4, 2002)

I write, mainly. I keep up with Lazybones' and Rune's story hours, as I find them both excellent.

Sorry I never post on your threads, fellas. I'm content to just read.

And, let's face it, neither of you really need to be told just how damn good you are, do you?


----------



## Lazybones (Jun 4, 2002)

Thanks Sep, I appreciate the kudos.  You already know how I feel about your amazing story (same as everyone else on ENWorld ).  

My job is made up of alternating stretches of busy chaos and slow laziness, so I often write and read in bursts.  I currently follow about 6 threads actively, though, and keep up with a number of others when I get a chance (they're great to bring to a board meeting... Rel and Rybaer have each saved me from certain boredom several times ).  I try to post updates to my story 3-5 times a week, which is easier for me since I'm not tied to a gaming schedule.  Plus I type really fast (which has the added benefit of making me look really busy when coworkers pass by my office).


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 4, 2002)

I read mostly. Sometimes I write.  The reading has been a lot in the past, but recently I have only had the time to read a few. 

I miss a couple of stories that were really good.


----------



## madriel (Jun 5, 2002)

So far, I only read the SHs.  I follow eight or nine of them on a regular basis (the joys of being underemployed).

When I started lurking last summer, our campaign was nearly two years old which is a little much to recap.  We played our second session of a new Star Wars campaign on Sunday.  If I get our new DM's permission I'll post it.


----------



## Black Omega (Jun 5, 2002)

Read and write.  I like to get ideas from other Storyhours and using them in writing my own to make it better.  Someday I'll be up in that 5 digit views range.


----------



## Rune (Jun 5, 2002)

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *I write, mainly. I keep up with Lazybones' and Rune's story hours, as I find them both excellent.
> 
> Sorry I never post on your threads, fellas. I'm content to just read.
> 
> And, let's face it, neither of you really need to be told just how damn good you are, do you? *




Why, thank you for the flattery, Sepulchrave (the Second), but in fairness to my players, I must say that, if you are referring to the story hour linked in my sig, they do the writing.  I only run the games and edit the stories (granted, sometimes extensively).

If, on the other hand, you mean Seas of Fire, I must remind you that the excellence of that game is due entirely to rootbeergnome's incredible skills at DMing (which put my own to shame!) and the diverse and talented players that I share that game with.

If, you mean The Runic Cthulhu Hour, well, yeah, that's pretty much all my fault.  Although, I must stress that playing with a group that can handle playing themselves in a horror game that they are not likely to survive (or, at least, not sanely) makes things easy.

If you ever do get the notion to comment on the stories, feel free to do so.  I welcome the dialogue (especially for The Dream, which we're playtesting).


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 5, 2002)

I read several - mainly Piratecat's. Sagiro's, Broccli_Heads and also Lazybones when I have the time, as well as browsing others occasionally. I alos write my own, of course


----------



## kibbitz (Jun 6, 2002)

Read only, I'm afraid. Since I don't game anymore, I don't have much to write about, and if I did, it'd prolly only be good enough for an average fantasy anime with all the expected twists and turns... Just started reading though, with the introduction of the downloadable story hour files.


----------

